# Bluetoothemulator und Ubuntu 11.04



## msimpr (29. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag Leute

Wie instaliere ich dieses Tool unter Ubuntu 11.04?

T2 package - trunk - bluez-hciemu - The bluez hciemu tool

Kann mir bitte da jemand erläutern wie das geht?

Ich kenne mich mit Linux noch net so gut aus ich nutze die Konsole so gut wie garnet..

Aber diesmal werde ich wohl net drumrumkommen

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## dot (29. Mai 2011)

Lies die INSTALL Datei ab "The simplest way to compile this package is:"?


----------



## msimpr (29. Mai 2011)

Gut werd ich machen

Danke


----------

